

Show HN: MHealth app for health workers fighting Ebola - philipjoubert
http://www.appsagainstebola.org/

======
malanj
I'm one of the guys behind this. Happy to answer any questions/get feedback!
We've basically allocated about 30% of our startup to this project for the
next while, so it's important to us that we really help people with this.

